# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers > Films & TV >  Il va y avoir un nouveau film d'une saga trs connue, mais c'est quoi au juste ?

## goomazio

Il n'y a pas de post sur Star Wars, alors je le cre. Ce serait dommage de ne pas participer au marketing l'engouement naturel qui tourne autour de ce 7e pisode.


Alors, avez-vous rserv votre place ? Vous pensez que c'est possible de regarder les 6 premiers pisodes en une journe ? Et dans quel ordre ?

Perso, j'attends la bire spciale Star Wars pour se mettre bien avant d'aller profiter de l'ambiance qui sera, je l'espre, digne d'une coupe du monde de Foot au cin.  ::wow::

----------


## Invit

Si on aime la pseudo-science-fiction pour pr-adolescents, pourquoi ne pas aller voir a, histoire doffrir sa cotisation au box office...  ::aie:: 

Et n'oubliez pas de financer Disney :
http://www.disneystore.fr/star-wars/mn/1434501/
http://lageekerie.com/47-star-wars

----------


## lper

La bande annonce ne m'inspire mais alors vraiment pas, sinon je vous conseille le pont des espions mais attention ce n'est pas un film d'action !

----------


## shadowmoon

> Vous pensez que c'est possible de regarder les 6 premiers pisodes en une journe ?


Oui, vu que la saga doit durer environ 13 heures et  30 minutes




> Et dans quel ordre ?


Dans l'ordre "chronologique" du I The Fanthom Menace au VI The Return of the Jedi

----------


## Lady

Ici c'est pas encore rserv mais je vais pas tarder pour tre sure mme si je vais aller le voir en 2eme semaine. J'ai russi  ngocier le gardiennage de mes gosses pour le 23 au soir donc je n'ai pas le droit de me louper !!

Sinon je m'tais toujours dit qu'un jour je ferais le marathon Starwars mais l avec 9 films et X spin off a va devenir compliqu. Bon aprs tant  la base plutt fan de l'univers tendu peut tre que je ferais un rejet sur les 3 films qui arrivent. (Mara je te resterais fidle !)

----------


## Zirak

Comme Lady, je ne pense pas que j'irai le jour mme, je vais attendre que les salles soient moins bondes (enfin je dis a pour le moment, on en a pas encore trop discut entre nous).

----------


## lper

> je pense pas que j'irai pas le jour mme,....


Donc tu y vas ou tu y vas pas le jour mme ??  ::weird::

----------


## Zirak

> Donc tu y vas ou tu y vas pas le jour mme ??


Je n'irais surement pas le jour mme, j'ai dit, c'est a d'crire trop vite entre 2 bouts de code...

----------


## ManusDei

Ce week-end je pense aller voir James Bond, alors Star Wars... je vais attendre l'anne prochaine je crois  ::mouarf::

----------


## Lady

> Ce week-end je pense aller voir James Bond, alors Star Wars... je vais attendre l'anne prochaine je crois


Tu n'as pas peur que ce soit projet dans la salle toute pourrie au 2eme sous sol?

----------


## ManusDei

Dans 15 jours ? Non, je crois pas. 
Sinon j'irai le 25 au matin, ou le 1er Janvier pendant que tout le monde cuve.

----------


## Julien698

Perso jhsite  aller le voir, la bande annonce ne m'inspire pas non plus, a donne surtout l'impression d'tre un amas d'effets spciaux... Je trouve aussi la pub trop abondante et lassante.... est-ce pour attirer un maximum de spectateurs en supposant que le film ne soit pas  la hauteur des anciens ? ::weird::

----------


## Zirak

> Perso jhsite  aller le voir, la bande annonce ne m'inspire pas non plus, a donne surtout l'impression d'tre un amas d'effets spciaux... Je trouve aussi la pub trop abondante et lassante.... est-ce pour attirer un maximum de spectateurs en supposant que le film ne soit pas  la hauteur des anciens ?


La pub ? Il y a des publicits  la tlvision pour les films qui vont sortir au cinma maintenant ? 

Tu es sr que tu ne confond pas avec la publicit du jeu Star Wars Battlefront ?  ::weird:: 

Perso  part les 2/3 trailers officiels, (sur des pages/sites ddis  Star Wars ou au cinma), je n'ai pas vu spcialement de publicit.  ::oops::

----------


## Julien698

> La pub ? Il y a des publicits  la tlvision pour les films qui vont sortir au cinma maintenant ? 
> 
> Tu es sr que tu ne confond pas avec la publicit du jeu Star Wars Battlefront ? 
> 
> Perso  part les 2/3 trailers officiels, (sur des pages/sites ddis  Star Wars ou au cinma), je n'ai pas vu spcialement de publicit.


Je ne parles pas de la pub sur la tl, mais en gnral chaque abri-bus c'est Star Wars, dans quasiment tous les magasins tu as des affiches Star Wars, voire mme des rayons Star Wars pour nol. Quand tu passes  la caisse chez Leclerc on te donne avec ton ticket des cartes  collectionner Star Wars (ou tu peux acheter le livre qui va avec). La ligne 6 du mtro est devenue Star Wars, les bus aussi sont dcors. Je suis pourtant fan de la saga des 6 pisodes mais l je trouve que la pub est trop abuse.

----------


## illight

Tu peux mme te crer un profil Facebook StarWars  ::ptdr::

----------


## Lady

> Dans 15 jours ? Non, je crois pas. 
> Sinon j'irai le 25 au matin, ou le 1er Janvier pendant que tout le monde cuve.


Non je parlais de James bond relgu dans la salle la plus pourrie  cause de SW.  ::mouarf::

----------


## ManusDei

Ah a. C'est un peu dj le cas, mais a sera probablement mieux que ma tl  ::):

----------


## Zirak

> Je ne parles pas de la pub sur la tl, mais en gnral chaque abri-bus c'est Star Wars, dans quasiment tous les magasins tu as des affiches Star Wars, voire mme des rayons Star Wars pour nol. Quand tu passes  la caisse chez Leclerc on te donne avec ton ticket des cartes  collectionner Star Wars (ou tu peux acheter le livre qui va avec). La ligne 6 du mtro est devenue Star Wars, les bus aussi sont dcors. Je suis pourtant fan de la saga des 6 pisodes mais l je trouve que la pub est trop abuse.


Ah ok, mais a, c'est que dans les grosses villes...  ::lol:: 

Perso,  la campagne rien de tout a (et quand je dis rien de tout a, c'est vraiment rien, on a mme pas d'abri-bus car pas de bus, pas de mtro non plus, etc etc ^^), du coup on est relativement pargn par toute cette publicit. Mme les Auchan / Intermarch du coin ils en ont un peu rien  foutre de SW  ::mouarf::

----------


## Sunchaser

Salut,
En 1977 / 78 (je crois), j'avoue que j'avais ador et j'aurais surement espr pouvoir moi aussi faire la queue pour voir un pisode au cinma.
Mais bon, j'avais 7 / 8 ans ... rien de trs anormal.
Aujourd'hui, je suis heureux que le dernier opus soit sorti, on va peut tre enfin tre dbarrass de toutes les promos et autres qui tournent en boucle, ca commencait a gaver.
Houlalala ! Qu'est ce que je deviens vieux et grognon moi !  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Nhaps

Je dteste les 6 premiers films SW.

Les 3 premiers, j'ai du les voir vers l'an 2000, donc bon ca m'a pas super marqu, ca faisait limite peur comme film.
Les 3 suivants, des films d'action sans action, du blabla constant, trs dur  regarder pour moi, surtout avec une histoire qui tient sur une ligne.

Maintenant le nouveau, avec mon dieu JJ Abrams. Mais bon il parait que c'est 




une resuce du premier sans prise de risque, et sans aucune surprise. Mais il parait que c'est un bon spectacle quand mme 

donc bon  voir.

----------


## shadowmoon

Salut

J'ai craqu, et je suis all le voir hier en VOST 3D.

J'ai trouv la 3D mal "exploite", elle est prsente dans certaines narratives o c'est inutile, et au contraire, elle est absente de certains moments d'action o elle aurait apport un vritable plus.

L'histoire "ne casse pas 3 pattes  un canard" :  de rares exceptions, tous les "rebondissements" sont (pr)visibles 5/6 scnes  l'avance.

Mme la fin est des plus classiques, avec une ouverture plus ou moins dvoile au bout des 15 / 20 premires minutes du film.

Enfin, j'aime quand une suite fait quelques rfrences aux autres pisodes de la saga, mais l c'est vraiment trop, et du coup j'ai pas vraiment apprci le film. En effet, j'avais l'impression de regarder une compilation des moments plus ou moins cultes des prcdents, juste scnariss diffremment.

----------


## goomazio

> Salut
> 
> J'ai craqu, et je suis all le voir hier en VOST 3D.
> 
> J'ai trouv la 3D mal "exploite", elle est prsente dans certaines narratives o c'est inutile, et au contraire, elle est absente de certains moments d'action o elle aurait apport un vritable plus.
> 
> L'histoire "ne casse pas 3 pattes  un canard" :  de rares exceptions, tous les "rebondissements" sont (pr)visibles 5/6 scnes  l'avance.
> 
> Mme la fin est des plus classiques, avec une ouverture plus ou moins dvoile au bout des 15 / 20 premires minutes du film.
> ...


Pour les rfrences je trouvais que a allait. 

Mon avis, qui n'est pas vraiment spoilant mais bon :






Ce que je retiens c'est le ct "moderne" (un peu gamin) d'une scne ou deux, o on remarque que nous, terriens, avons trop de points communs avec la culture des personnages du film. C'tait dans une galaxie fort lointaine il y a fort longtemps mais ils ont le mme humour que les djeuns d'aujourd'hui  ::?:  

Le ct moderne des prises de vue (attention aux pileptiques dans un cas^^) et le ct psychologie ("on veut que tu te mette dans la peau du personnage")

Et la fin qui donne envie de regarder l'pisode suivant directement... J'ai pas eu d'entracte malgr le supplment "long film" et a ne m'a pas drang du tout.




Sinon, j'ai aussi entendus que l'histoire tait plutt prvisible et non dangereuse pour les canards  3 pattes :p

----------


## ManusDei

> Sinon, j'ai aussi entendus que l'histoire tait plutt prvisible et non dangereuse pour les canards  3 pattes :p


En mme temps, au cinma en terme de scnario tout  d tre fait maintenant  ::): 

PS : J'y vais ce soir finalement, trop de crainte des spoils.
PPS : Quand on cite un message avec des spoils, on a droit au texte en clair. Pas cool, heureusement que ton message ne spoile pas du tout.

----------


## Nhaps

Bon alors voici mon avis sur le film :







Bon, voil, je reproche souvent aux films Star Wars, le manque d'action souvent il y a 3 scnes marquante et puis c'est tout. J'ai donc t surpris hier d'avoir eu raison. Car le film se rsume  trois scnes.

Les plus du film : BB8 et Poe clairement, vous les enlevez le film perd l'humeur qui m'a fait tenir pendant le film.
Le pouce en l'air de BB8 m'a juste fait mourir de rire, c'est stupide, mais efficace, car on ne le voit pas venir. Par contre, les blagues de Han Solo sont aussi vieilles que lui et pas forcement bien senti.

Les moins :

Kilo Truc, aka le fils du Professeur Rogue, ne fait pas peur, c'est au fait un ado en pleine crise d'adolescence.
Ltoile de la mort, la 3eme, et dans le film, on ne manque pas de dire qu'elle est vraiment super grosse par rapport  l'ancienne sauf qu' chaque fois un tir bien plac et elle explose, quid de l'utilit du volume de l'toile ? xD
Han Solo, ou la pire mort du cinma, l'acteur doit coter cher, je pense, on sait qu'il va mourir quand il parle avec Leia ^^
 la fin, Snoke dit ramenez moi Kilo on va le level up un peu pour le prochain film...
Ou sinon, Ray qui oublie de dire "bonjour papa" face  Luke. xD

Les plus :
Tous les dcors, les personnages tertiaires, l'ambiance gnrale que dgage le film.
L'humour
Le film est une pub masque pour acheter BB-8, mais vu que je l'ai aim, je mets cela dans les plus =)





En conclusion, c'est un bon Star Wars mais, vraiment un film sans surprise pour gamin avec un scnario dj vu et pathtique.

3.5/10

----------


## Invit

> En conclusion, c'est un bon Star Wars mais, vraiment un film sans surprise pour gamin avec un scnario dj vu et pathtique.


C'est marrant parce que pour moi, a a toujours t :
Star Wars = un film sans surprise pour gamin avec un scnario dj vu et pathtique.  ::ptdr::

----------


## Hizin

11/20 pour moi.

Un bon divertissement, mais sans plus. Trop de copier/coller.

Une bonne grosse incohrence par contre, ainsi qu'un vnement qui me fait rellement me demander o ils vont aller.








L'incohrence : alors que la Rsistance tait peu nombreuse et amorphe pendant le rgne de l'Empire, celle-ci a chopp les informations de construction de l'toile noire et de l'toile de la mort, ainsi que les plans. Alors que la Rpublique est en place, que le Premier Ordre est les restes de l'Empire, ceux-ci parviennent  construire Starkiller, une station de combat 10 fois plus grande (au moins) que les deux prcdentes stations de combat sans qu'aucune information ne fuite ?

L'vnement WTF : la scne qui dure une ou deux minutes dans le film et qui annihile compltement la Rpublique : le tir de Starkiller. Soit j'ai mal compris, soit la Rpublique est morte des suites de la destruction des plantes noyaux. Me d'mande vraiment o a ira ce truc.

----------


## Alvaten

Vous allez me traiter de noob mais comment on fait la balise cache ?

Mon avis sur ce Star Wars VII :







Le film est pas mal, mais pas aussi bien que jesprai et souffre de quelques dfauts. J'ai quand mme pass un bon moment et ne regrette pas ma soire, c'tait plaisant. 

Le mchant, certain ne l'aiment pas, moi je trouve que c'est sympa de voir ce personnage perturb et "faible psychologiquement" a change des prcdents seigneurs sith un peu trop sr d'eux.  

Quelques points qui m'on dus :
 - La 3d que j'ai trouve inutile 
 - Trop d'lments peu originaux et repris des opus prcdents
 - La tronche du "super mchant" trop cliche, on dirai une fusion entre voldemort, l'empereur Palpatine et le roi gobelin du Hobbit ...
 - Certaines scnes trop prvisibles 

J'ai aussi eu un gros problme avec le Star Killer un peu trop WTF pour moi. Je sais qu'on est dans un film de SF qui regorge d'improbabilits scientifiques mais comment ce machin  pu se recharger aprs son premier tir ? La plante n'aurait-elle pas due tre expulse de son orbite dans le vide sidral et geler sur place aprs avoir oblitr son soleil lors du premier tirs ? c'est quoi le deuxime soleil ? Peut tre que je rflchi trop en fait  ::aie::

----------


## progdebutant

Starwars j'en suis fan, mais cet pisode c'est une M.... !

En gros :






- Quelques anciens acteurs stars des prcdents pisodes pour donner envie de voir le film
(On les fait mourir pour que les fans ne les attendent pas dans les prochains pisodes et de toutes faons je pense que la plupart des gens se disent "on les a assez vu" et sont trop gs)

- On refait le coup de l'toile de la mort, couloir arien  suivre etc, on reprend le principe et les mmes images des volets prcdents en changeant les acteurs c'est tout et c'est petit.

- Encore une fois un ado qui va pas bien comme c'tait le cas avec Anakin

- Gros tapage pour rien, c'est un film pour les accros sans jugements clairs.

Pourtant je suis fan de la srie mais ce film est  mettre  la poubelle, pour moi il aurait mme pas d se faire, il n'ont rien fait de vraiment nouveau, que du rchauff.
Les fans attendaient autre chose je pense.

----------


## Glutinus

> Vous allez me traiter de noob mais comment on fait la balise cache ?


Balise [SPOILER], ce qui aurait empch justement progdebutant de tout raconter #!/$& merci beaucoup.

Pour moi a mrite le ban  vie.

----------


## goomazio

progdebutant, tu viens peut tre d'une galaxie fort lointaine o le spoil n'est pas un crime, mais tu aurais quand mme pu t'adapter en remarquant que tout le monde avait utilis la balise adquate pour cacher son avis sur le film  :;):  

Ne me remercie pas pour avoir, encore une fois, tent de t'expliquer pourquoi les gens te rpondent souvent mchamment ;P

----------


## Alvaten

Surtout que je demande justement comment le faire dans le message juste avant pour viter de poster sans et de spoiler ... 

Merci Glutinus au passage, j'ai trouv finalement en citant un message qui l'utilisait.

----------


## Lyche

Je sais pas vous, mais j'ai pleur des larmes de sang en voyant ce massacre digne de JJ Abrams... Je ne m'talerais pas pour ne pas spoiler, mais sincrement, ce film est ridicule.

----------


## Loceka

> Je sais pas vous, mais j'ai pleur des larmes de sang en voyant ce massacre digne de JJ Abrams... Je ne m'talerais pas pour ne pas spoiler, mais sincrement, ce film est ridicule.


C'tait pourtant prvisionnable...

----------


## Zirak

> C'tait pourtant *prvisionnable*...


 ::|: 

"Prvisible" non ?  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Glutinus

prvisiannoniste.

----------


## Lyche

> "Prvisible" non ?


tu causes mal la france c'est pour a  ::aie:: 

Et oui, c'tait prvisionnable, mais comme le Hobbit, j'ai voulu donner une chance.. Et comme le Hobbit je n'irais pas voir les 2 prochains volets.. j'attendrais qu'un pote le tlcharge et me le donne.
Marre de payer 12 pour se faire exploser les oreilles dans un cinma au son trop fort, limit satur, avec une 3D qui me pte les yeux devant un film moisi..

----------


## Zirak

> tu causes mal la france c'est pour a


Pourtant mon ami le dictionnaire ne connait pas le mot "prvisionnable". On ne peut plus se fier  personne de nos jours...  :;):

----------


## foetus

> Pourtant mon ami le dictionnaire ne connait pas le mot "prvisionnable". On ne peut plus se fier  personne de nos jours...


C'est la notion de " l'avance" compris dans le prfixe "pr-" qui a du mal  passer  ::mrgreen:: 

On ne peut pas visionner un film s'il n'est pas encore sorti au cinma ni dans le commerce ( moins qu'il a _leak_ avant  ::aie:: ).

Et c'est surtout la version gentille pour ne pas dire: "je l'ai tipiak pour le ter-ma et me faire une ide avant de dbourser mes deniers"  ::mouarf::

----------


## Zirak

> C'est la notion de " l'avance" compris dans le prfixe "pr-" qui a du mal  passer 
> 
> On ne peut pas visionner un film s'il n'est pas encore sorti au cinma ni dans le commerce ( moins qu'il a _leak_ avant ).
> 
> Et c'est surtout la version gentille pour ne pas dire: "je l'ai tipiak pour le ter-ma et me faire une ide avant de dbourser mes deniers"


Sans mme le pirater, c'tait *prvisible* que cette version de JJ Abrams allait tre un massacre (enfin n'allait pas avoir le niveau vu ce qu'en attendait les gens), et puis mme en le visionnant sans aller au cinma, cela n'aurait pas empch Lyche de verser des larmes de sang en voyant le rsultat, c'est juste qu'il aurait conomis le prix de son ticket de cin (chose dont il n'a pas parl, c'est vraiment le film en lui-mme qui l'a choqu, pas le fait d'avoir pay pour le voir).

Enfin merci pour "l'explication du mot" mme si je ne comprends toujours pas le rapport.  ::aie::

----------


## Marco46

Vu aujourd'hui : Un trs bon steak qui tait congel, dgel  l'arrache et rchauff au micro-onde. Aucun charme  ::triste:: 

Seul point positif le casting des deux hros principaux qui est trs bon. Le grand mchant est catastrophique.

----------


## Barsy

J'ai pour ma part plutt apprci le film (il faut bien qu'il y en ait). Voici mon avis :







Le scnario est sympa. Il ne faut pas le voir comme une "resuce" mais plus comme une rfrence ou un parallle. Le message c'est que vous aurez beau dtruire le mal, au final il reviendra toujours de la mme faon et il faudra sans cesse l'affronter.

Les personnages sont pas mal. Rey est trs bien construit et le duo fonctionne bien avec le stormtrooper rengat. J'ai bien aim aussi la prsence de Han Solo et de Leia, je m'attendais  ce qu'ils ne fassent qu'une simple apparition et non pas  ce qu'ils aient un vrai rle. Et pourtant c'est le cas. L'apparition de Luke  la fin laisse prsager du bon pour la suite ( condition que le ralisateur du VIII soit au niveau d'Abrams).

Les dcors sont sublimes !! Vraiment le point le plus fort du film. Ne serait-ce que le cimetire de vaisseau avec Rey, le film en jette ds le dbut et les images tout le long sont magnifiques. Fini les maquettes en cartons pte, charme des annes 70, ou la 3D mal intgre des version "remastrises" (et je ne parle mme pas des pisode I, II ou III qui sont juste  vomir que ce soit en effets spciaux, en personnages ou en scnario).

Un point ngatif toutefois : certains passages du nouvel opus ne sont l que pour le "fan service" et je trouve que c'est parfois un peu trop appuy...

Sinon, beaucoup n'ont pas aim le personnage de Kylo Ren parce que jeune et plein de questionnements. J'ai trouv justement que a le rendait plus humain pour ma part. On est moins face  l'incarnation dshumanise du mal que reprsente Dark Vador dans l'episode IV. De mme pour le stormtrooper qui retire son casque, on se rend compte qu'il y a des gens au final sous les uniformes des soldats de l'empire et qu'ils sont soumis eux aussi aux doutes. 
Pour reparler des pisodes IV, V, VI, c'est simplement la phrase "je suis ton pre" qui va humaniser d'un coup Dark Vador au yeux des spectateurs et c'est une vraie russite !
En fait, on pourrait faire un vrai parallle avec les personnages de la trilogie originale et s'amuser  noter les diffrences : Rey, c'est le pendant de Luke Skywalker mais avec le temprament de Han Solo alors que le stormtrooper (Finn) c'est l'inverse. Et Kylo Ren, c'est l'adolescent qui devient Dark Vador en guise de rebellion envers ses parents.

Enfin, et juste pour montrer encore une fois comment quelques dtails peuvent faire toute la diffrence entre l'pisode IV et le VII. Lors de l'pisode IV, Tarkin se sert de l'Etoile Noire pour dtruire Aldorande, plante soit disant peuple de millions d'habitants dont nous ne verront rien. Au final la plante explose dans l'indiffrence du spectateur. Dans ce nouvel pisode, lorsque le Starkiller dtruit les plantes de la rpublique, on a juste un bref aperu juste avant de la population qui voit le rayon illuminer le ciel avant l'explosion. Ce bref aperu suffit  faire prendre conscience au spectateur de la tragdie.

----------


## Lyche

> J'ai pour ma part plutt apprci le film (il faut bien qu'il y en ait). Voici mon avis :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Le scnario est sympa. Il ne faut pas le voir comme une "resuce" mais plus comme une rfrence ou un parallle. Le message c'est que vous aurez beau dtruire le mal, au final il reviendra toujours de la mme faon et il faudra sans cesse l'affronter.
> ...








Je suis en partie d'accord avec ton analyse,
La partie image du film est vraiment agrable (bien que j'ai eu des grains sur l'image au cinma des Halles, ce qui m'a clairement gch le film, je l'ai revu hier avec une copine (pour lui faire plaisir) et dj, c'tait pas la mme qualit d'image.

Que dire sinon, Mal exploit, comme toujours, une plante de sable, une plante pleine d'eau et de vgtation, rien d'autre... L'univers de Lucas c'est quand mme plus de 40 plantes dcrites, il y'a une matire vraiment gigantesque pour faire autre chose qu'une revisite de Tatooine ou Dagobah..

L'toile noire?? qui a cette sensation de dj vu, mais en bien plus gros dites donc... L'toile noire dtruisait 1 plante? Non, nous en en pte 5  la fois, parce qu'on est vraiment mchant! du rchauff, alors que, encore une fois, l'univers star wars, c'est bien au del de la machine de destruction de masse.

J'ai apprci le ct "ce ne sont plus des clones" puisque, c'est de a qu'tait compose l'arme de l'empire, de clones de Bobba Fett et bon, on peut pas dire que c'tait efficace, en revanche, ils taient dociles.
Finn a un caractre, bien que je trouve certaines scne d'une facilit dconcertante.
Ex : Lors qu'il arrive dans la ville et qu'il tente de boire parce qu'il vient de traverser le dsert.. en moins de 2 minutes il se remet pour essayer de sauver Rey, sans aucune raison, puisqu'il ne connait rien  la ville, ni mme cette fille... Je veux bien que ce soit un bon samaritain, mais il y a des limites.

Rey : Pour revenir  elle, sa maitrise exceptionnelle de la force m'a arrach les yeux... Sans formation, sans la moindre conscience de ce qu'est la force, elle arrive  l'utiliser pour se librer. Elle met une branle, et c'est peu dire,  un mchant, qui dj n'avait pas beaucoup de crdibilit, mais qui, en tant que "chef" des Ren, se retrouve sincrement dans une position de punchin ball.. Un futur Vgta? La seule chose qui pourra sauver ce personnage, et c'est ce qui risque de se produire, c'est qu'il fera une redite de DV et balancera toute sa force obscure dans la tronche de Snoke afin de le tuer.. a sent vraiment le c/c des star wars originels.

Kylo Ren : Oui, on sent le doute, oui on sent que ce personnage est en cours de construction, oui il aurait pu/du tre prometteur, sans cette scne de combat ou il se fait ridiculiser par Finn et Rey.. Tout deux sans le moindre entrainement arrivent  le blesser, gravement, et  lui laisser de profondes cicatrices qui se rvleront tre dans le prochain opus une sorte de "marque" faite pour lui donne un peu de charisme. Charisme dont l'acteur (erreur de casting???) manque cruellement. Ds l'instant ou il retire son masque, ce personnage s'effondre et devient d'une banalit affligeante... Le type est oblig de tuer son pre, qui est une des figures emblmatiques de la saga, pour se tailler un nom, qu'il perds 10 minutes plus tard dans son combat contre 2 dbutants... STOP!! Laissez le mourir, l'acharnement thrapeutique c'est pas bien pour un personnage cens tre le grand mchant!!
Et ne me dites pas que "il doit terminer sa formation". Lui l'a dj commenc au moins, et il est quand mme le chef des "Ren" si tent que cela ait la moindre signification, cela reste une ple copie des Sith et je trouve a affligeant.

Et que dire de cette ple copie de Palpatine, bien que j'adore Andy Serkis, a reste une redite, encore une fois, de la menace fantme et de la premire apparition de Palpatine sous les traits de l'empereur encapuchonn.

Et cette fumeuse scne tellement tlphone, que au bout de 1h de film tu sais que Han Solo ne finira pas le film  ::mur::  "ramne notre fils"
Tout comme le fait qu'on ne parle pas une seule fois des origines de Rey.. ils vont nous sortir de derrire les fagots que c'est la fille de Luke, ou la fille cache de Han solo que Leia ne lui a jamais avou... WTF!!? Un Jedi ne peut avoir d'enfant ni connaitre l'amour.. L'amour conduit  la tristesse, la tristesse  la haine, la haine  la colre etc...

Vous voulez qu'un parle de BB-8? une copine de R2-D2, et de cette scne ou il d-drappe notre cher R2 plein de poussire, pos l, au milieu de la salle de commande...  ::no:: 


On en veux encore? Cette scne digne du rgime nazi qui n'a rien  faire l dedans si ce n'est pour clairement montrer un empire malfique et d'une grande cruaut... un bon point Godwin pour notre JJAbrams international! Oui, certains diront que c'est pour montrer au tlspectateur que le premier ordre est clairement malfique etc... Mais pourquoi le rgime Nazi bordel?!!! C'est cul, vu, vu vu et revu !!
Trop de redite, trop de dj vu dans un univers aux millions de possibilits, en gavant le film d'effets spciaux, il nous fait un film digne de ce grand ralisateur qu'est Michael Bay. Tout dans l'image, rien dans le contenu..

Je vous passerais les dtails de Poe, un personnage classique du film amricain, qui sort de n'importe o aprs avoir disparut la moiti du film.. Je ne dtaillerais pas la scne ou ils s'vadent en TIE Fighter.. Le saviez vous.. Le cockpit d'un TIE Fighter n'a pas d'oxygne, c'est pour a que les pilotes portent un masque reli  un gnrateur d'oxygne  ::roll:: 

Enfin... le timer.. En voulant faire du rtro, annes 80, la mode des je fais 70 actions en 2minutes30 avant la fin du compte  rebours... mes oreilles ont coul pendant les 35 dernires minutes du film.

Que dire de l'absence de musique? Aucune dmarcation, aucune vrai prsentation du mchant, comme cet air sombre qui caractrisait l'entre de Vador et qui contribuait au mythe de la terreur qu'il incarnait!

Bref, un film moyen, voir mdiocre, sans la moindre once de nouveaut, gav de concepts culs... Un peu comme le Hobbit par rapport  LotR affligeant!

Je me doute que je ne ferais pas l'unanimit dans mon analyse, mais.. Dans un univers aussi vaste que Star Wars pourrait l'tre, on en reste encore  gratigner la couche laque.. Et a m'nerve. Le blockbuster, c'est le mal du cinma de notre sicle

----------


## Barsy

Je n'ai vu que les films et n'ait pas lu les livres. Alors j'ai quelques lacunes concernant l'univers de Lucas. Et dans les films, quelque soit la trilogie c'est pas trs vari en terme de plante. En loccurrence, le fait que l'action dmarre sur une plante des sables dans le VII correspond  la volont de paralllisme. De mme le fait que Rey soit un Jedi qui s'ignore et qu'elle s'enfuit  bord du Faucon Millnium pour chapper  l'Empire au Nouvel Ordre avec un drode contenant des plans secrets.

Ce que beaucoup reprochent  ce film,  savoir qu'il s'agit d'un plagiat de l'pisode IV, est en ralit compltement assum par le ralisateur. Et ce jusqu' la bataille finale et au fameux compte  rebours qui voit exploser l'Etoile Noire Starkiller  la toute dernire seconde. 
Certains trouveront qu'il s'agit l d'un mauvais remake, d'autres d'une trs bonne refonte qui a tout  fait sa place  la suite de l'pisode VI. Chacun choisira. J'ai pour ma part hte de le revoir car c'est un film qui fait normment dbat dans mon entourage, beaucoup le trouvant trs mauvais, beaucoup le trouvant trs bon, il y a peu d'avis mitigs.

Concernant Finn, c'est un Stormtrooper (donc un guerrier) repenti qui cherche  retrouver un sens moral. Il peut tre justifi que celui-ci aille dfendre une jeune femme agresse. Aprs a reste un film et il fallait bien que les deux protagonistes se rencontrent d'une faon ou d'une autre. Je pense que si Finn avait rencontr Rey au coin d'une rue en lui renversant un jus d'orange sur la veste a aurait sembl moins appropri.

Rey, c'est le personnage nigmatique du film, toutes les questions que l'on se pose sur elle (qui est-elle, qui sont ses parents, comment fait-elle pour matriser  ce point la force...) trouveront sans doute leur rponse dans les prochains films. C'est le fil rouge de la nouvelle trilogie. Aprs, je pense que quelque soit ses liens de parent et les rponses  ces questions, on risque de toute faon d'tre du... Tout le monde aura tellement retourn le problme dans tous les sens qu'il faudra que les scnaristes fasse preuve de leur plus grand gnie pour esprer encore surprendre le public.

S'agissant de Kylo Ren, j'ai envie de te rpondre "justement !", est-ce que ce n'est pas l l'effet recherch. Kylo Ren, c'est le nouveau Dark Vador qui ordonne  ses troupes de massacrer les habitants d'un innocent village, se montrant encore plus cruel que son inspirateur. Et lorsque celui-ci enlve son masque, les spectateurs s'attendent  voir le visage machiavlique d'un mchant (genre Gary Oldman, Christoph Waltz ou Alan Rickman) et tadamm !! En fait non, c'est juste un ado  qui ses parents ont du demander un peu trop fort d'aller ranger sa chambre et qui a prfr rejoindre les forces du mal pour se venger. Cela semble absurde ? Pourtant c'est exactement ce qui se passe aujourd'hui avec des centaines d'adolescents issus de familles aises et non musulmanes qui s'en vont rejoindre les rangs de Daesh (mais l je m'gare).

Enfin, pour ce qui est de l'Allemagne Nazi, j'avais fait le lien ds la premire trilogie. Les gnraux de l'empire ont des costumes similaires  ceux des officiers Allemands, la forme du casque de Dark Vador fait penser  celui des soldats Allemand et les pilotes d'AT-AT ont un casque qui fait penser  celui des panzers... Et les rfrences sont encore nombreuses et ne se limitent pas  la forme des costumes.

----------


## Hizin

J'avais trouv a il y a un moment, alors je partage : http://magazine.allbrary.fr/livres/l...dans-le-livre/ 

N'ayant pas lu le livre, je ne peux pas compltement me prononcer, mais a change tout de mme quelques menus dtails (et me fait aussi comprendre que ce n'est pas Coruscant qui a t dtruit, finalement).

Aprs rflexion : Finn me drange un peu. Comment celui-ci a-t-il pu aller sur le terrain, ou s'chapper alors que tout les stormtroopers semblent subir un vritable conditionnement de fond ?
Bon, j'imagine que le taux de russite n'est pas de 100%, mais le voir (ou avoir l'info) me donnerait moins une impression de Deus Ex Machina (qui n'est mitige que par le dialogue "il faudra le renvoyer en conditionnement", ou quelque chose du genre, une phrase dite par sa suprieure peu avant la Grande chape).

De mme, je trouve qu'il manque un passage de une ou deux minutes expliquant la situation de la Galaxie. Dans la premire trilogie, c'est clairement dit : la Galaxie est aux mains de l'Empire et rares sont les rsistants. Dans la seconde trilogie, c'est aussi clairement dit : la Galaxie est aux mains de la Rpublique et rares sont les systmes non-rgie. La... ben, y'a une Rpublique, y'a les restes de l'Empire (Premier Ordre), la Galaxie ne semble pas avoir repris le tout, le Premier Ordre est bien bien puissant, mais sans aucune information, j'ai beaucoup de mal  m'immerger. Ca me donne l'impression que tout le fond n'est l que pour servir le scnario et n'a pas de vie propre :/

----------


## Lyche

Tout d'abord, sache que j'apprcie ton argumentaire  ::):  j'appelle a un vrai dbat !!
Mais je constate que tu as omis de parler de quelques unes de mes critiques  :;): 










> Je n'ai vu que les films et n'ait pas lu les livres. Alors j'ai quelques lacunes concernant l'univers de Lucas. Et dans les films, quelque soit la trilogie c'est pas trs vari en terme de plante. En loccurrence, le fait que l'action dmarre sur une plante des sables dans le VII correspond  la volont de paralllisme. De mme le fait que Rey soit un Jedi qui s'ignore et qu'elle s'enfuit  bord du Faucon Millnium pour chapper  l'Empire au Nouvel Ordre avec un drode contenant des plans secrets.


C'est bien ce que je reproche  ce foutu film !!! On a dj vu ce qui a t fait, 2 fois! alors, les 2 trilogies ont t faites par le mme ralisateur  l'poque, on pouvait s'attendre  de la continuit et a une certaine redite (c'est ce que j'ai toujours reproch  Lucas, que de ne pas tre sorti des carcans des annes 70 pour la 2me trilogie. Et l, en 2016, 30ans plus tard avec un nouveau ralisateur, on refait la mme chose... Franchement, c'est clairement un manque d'immagination, pour un "ralisateur en vogue" (mais destructeur de licence, vu les horreurs qu'il a fait avec Star Trek, faut avouer que a reste du blockbuster gav d'effets spciaux et basta)



> Ce que beaucoup reprochent  ce film,  savoir qu'il s'agit d'un plagiat de l'pisode IV, est en ralit compltement assum par le ralisateur. Et ce jusqu' la bataille finale et au fameux compte  rebours qui voit exploser l'Etoile Noire Starkiller  la toute dernire seconde. 
> Certains trouveront qu'il s'agit l d'un mauvais remake, d'autres d'une trs bonne refonte qui a tout  fait sa place  la suite de l'pisode VI. Chacun choisira. J'ai pour ma part hte de le revoir car c'est un film qui fait normment dbat dans mon entourage, beaucoup le trouvant trs mauvais, beaucoup le trouvant trs bon, il y a peu d'avis mitigs.


Assumer sa connerie, ne veux pas dire que ce soit une bonne chose pour autant hein  ::aie::  Beaucoup de gens attendent plus qu'un film des annes 70-80 avec de jolies images, malheureusement, il faut faire lisse, simple un bon gros scnario type KISS (Keep It Stupid Simple). EN mme temps, Disney n'a pas dbours 4Milliards pour faire un film de fan. Et je regrette la facilit dconcertante de la ralisation de ce film.



> Concernant Finn, c'est un Stormtrooper (donc un guerrier) repenti qui cherche  retrouver un sens moral. Il peut tre justifi que celui-ci aille dfendre une jeune femme agresse. Aprs a reste un film et il fallait bien que les deux protagonistes se rencontrent d'une faon ou d'une autre. Je pense que si Finn avait rencontr Rey au coin d'une rue en lui renversant un jus d'orange sur la veste a aurait sembl moins appropri.


Attention, je ne reproche rien au personnage de Finn, il linterprte bien, il est crdible, et l'acteur montre bien ce ct repentir, sauf que... la facilit des scnes me choque.. c'est relou de voir des film pour gens bte  manger du foin, srieux..



> Rey, c'est le personnage nigmatique du film, toutes les questions que l'on se pose sur elle (qui est-elle, qui sont ses parents, comment fait-elle pour matriser  ce point la force...) trouveront sans doute leur rponse dans les prochains films. C'est le fil rouge de la nouvelle trilogie.


C'est bien a le soucis. Encore une fois c'est trop facile, un exemple, Mme avec un dbut d'entrainement avec Obiwan (qui est pas non plus un Mickey  ::aie:: ) et Ioda, il ne maitrise pas certaines bases du pouvoir Jedi... et la, elle, sans mme savoir ce qu'est le concept de force, elle utilise un pouvoir qui demande un minimum de maitrise, et de savoir rien que pour imaginer le principe de pouvoir faire a. Contrler l'esprit. 10 minutes plus tt la fille pense que Luke est une lgende, et l.. hop, magie, elle se libre en utilisant un pouvoir que mme luke ne savait pas utiliser aprs son entrainement...  ::mur::  stop la facilit bon sang!!!



> Aprs, je pense que quelque soit ses liens de parent et les rponses  ces questions, on risque de toute faon d'tre du... Tout le monde aura tellement retourn le problme dans tous les sens qu'il faudra que les scnaristes fasse preuve de leur plus grand gnie pour esprer encore surprendre le public.


Oui, et bon, sincrement, le gnie n'est pas ce qui qualifie JJAbrams  ::aie:: 



> S'agissant de Kylo Ren, j'ai envie de te rpondre "justement !", est-ce que ce n'est pas l l'effet recherch. Kylo Ren, c'est le nouveau Dark Vador qui ordonne  ses troupes de massacrer les habitants d'un innocent village, se montrant encore plus cruel que son inspirateur. Et lorsque celui-ci enlve son masque, les spectateurs s'attendent  voir le visage machiavlique d'un mchant (genre Gary Oldman, Christoph Waltz ou Alan Rickman) et tadamm !! En fait non, c'est juste un ado  qui ses parents ont du demander un peu trop fort d'aller ranger sa chambre et qui a prfr rejoindre les forces du mal pour se venger. Cela semble absurde ? Pourtant c'est exactement ce qui se passe aujourd'hui avec des centaines d'adolescents issus de familles aises et non musulmanes qui s'en vont rejoindre les rangs de Daesh (mais l je m'gare).


Personnellement, quand je vais au cinma, c'est pour voir un spectacle, pas la vie relle... Des gamins qui se font sauter la tte, on en voit assez ces derniers temps pour avoir droit  autre chose au cinma... Dj, je trouve l'acteur pas terrible, son jeu est moyen, son sabre laser, plus proche du rayon plasma que du sabre laser.. c'est pas la forme qui me gne, mais le fait qu'un personnage aussi important soit aussi peu crdible. Et mme si il fait gros mchant  ordre de tuer tout le monde dans ce village, on ne ressent pas que ce gamin soit incontest. Mme le troufion qui parle avec le faux empereur lui parle dans la bouche. Tu penses qu'un vrai gros mchant se laisserai parler ainsi? Tu veux faire du DV, bah tu te laisses pas parler ainsi. C'est tout ce paradoxe qui me met hors de moi. On le prsente comme un gros mchant, mais mme dans son camps, alors qu'il a l'air d'tre le seul  maitriser la force, il se fait moucher par un humain..  ::no:: 



> Enfin, pour ce qui est de l'Allemagne Nazi, j'avais fait le lien ds la premire trilogie. Les gnraux de l'empire ont des costumes similaires  ceux des officiers Allemands, la forme du casque de Dark Vador fait penser  celui des soldats Allemand et les pilotes d'AT-AT ont un casque qui fait penser  celui des panzers... Et les rfrences sont encore nombreuses et ne se limitent pas  la forme des costumes.


Yep, c'tait une volont le Lucas  l'poque, le rgime Nazi  traumatis plusieurs gnrations de personnes et les ralisateurs de cette poque font parti de ces traumatiss. Regarde les Indiana Jones. Mon reproche n'est pas l.
Ds le dbut, quand tu lis le pitch avec la super musique Star wars, on te dit "le premier ordre renait des cendres de l'empire" Pourquoi ne pas profiter pour instaurer de nouvelles choses, on est 30ans plus tard, tant en terme de timeline cinmatographique, qu'en terme de timeline "IRL" (je sais pas comment dire autrement). On fait du nouveau avec du vieux. J'aurais aim que Abrams s'expose un peu plus et fasse du nouveau.. plutt que de btement plagier Lucas qui a tourn le premier pisode en 1977, soit 38ans plus tt...
Je pars du principe que si tu nonces que quelque chose de nouveau est n, tu refais pas la mme chose qu'avant, c'est se tirer une balle dans le pied. Non?

----------


## Nhaps

Je connais que les films Star Wars, et encore pas par coeur, car je trouve qu'ils sont moyens mais dans ce film, j'ai plein de questions ou de bizzarerie...

- Dj pourquoi Luke s'est barr ? j'ai cru comprendre car il y a eu un problme dans son cole de Jedi, que KyloRen a fait un peu le bazarre comme son grand pre...mais srieux lui seul  russi  tout dtruire ? Alors qu'il se fait dfoncer par une novice... Pas tout compris

- Quand il retire son casque le gars est tout bien coiff, avec les petites bouclettes...Je crois que c'est la scne qui m'a fait le plus rire. Il en aura pas fallu beaucoup plus pour qu'il retire son casque et se mette  chanter  la High School Musical.

- R2D2 se rveille pile au bon moment, comme par hasard.

- La deuxime scne la plus drle, la mort de Han Solo. Franchement pourquoi il ne lui a pas donn le sabre, et ensuite il le tue par derrire, comme un salaud. Ca aurai choquer et ca aurai marquer. L c'tait nul, la pire mort du cinma clairement.

- Pourquoi Luke verse une larme  la fin ? Car c'est sa fille, ou car sa fait longtemps qu'il a pas pchot ?

- Le faucon millenium en mode pave, et personne ne le reconnait ?

- Bon aprs Rey qui matrise la force, c'est une grosse blague.

- Le "Acheter moi je suis trop mignon et rigolo" de BB8

- Le "Je suis une grosse toile qui se fait dtruire aussi facilement que les deux autres au fait"

- Ce non suspense de l'quipe de Poe pour reussir  dtuire la starKiller

- Le seul passage o j'ai eu des frissons c'est le STAR WARS (premire image du film)

- Et le passage que j'ai aim, la fuite de Jakku.

- Je comprendrai jamais le succs de Star Wars ^^

----------


## Barsy

> Tout d'abord, sache que j'apprcie ton argumentaire  j'appelle a un vrai dbat !!
> Mais je constate que tu as omis de parler de quelques unes de mes critiques


Merci, c'est partag  :;): . Mais si je ne parle pas de tout c'est que les messages sont dj suffisamment long.






Par exemple, BB-8 est l'quivalent de R2-D2. Normal qu'il lui ressemble. Et je ne savais pas pour le manque doxygne dans les TIE Fighter.

Pour le reste, c'est toujours quivalent  ce que je dis. Ce film est une refonte du IV, donc c'est ainsi qu'il faut le considrer. Aprs, tu aurais aim quelque chose de compltement diffrent, je comprends, mais a a dj t fait en 1999 a avec ce que a a donn.

Reprocher  Star Wars d'tre un blockbuster bourr d'effets spciaux, c'est comme reprocher au Soleil d'tre une toile non ? Quand j'entre dans un cinma pour regarder un Star Wars, quelque soit l'pisode, je ne m'attends pas  voir un film d'auteur. C'est le genre de film que tu vas voir avec tes potes histoire de passer un bon moment. Au final, je me demande quel tait ton attente vis  vis du film.

Srieusement, tu parles d'un univers riche, pour moi Star Wars ce n'est pas ce qui se fait de plus riche en univers de SF (je ne parle que des films, je ne connais pas le reste). Et je dois dire que c'est suffisant, pas la peine d'avoir 150 plantes avec des environnements varis pour faire un film. Stargate a bien russi l'exploit de faire une srie de 10 saisons (17 en comptant les spin off) avec la mme fort canadienne comme environnement pour l'ensemble des plantes de la galaxie.
Star Wars, c'est des mchants, des gentils, des vaisseaux, des pisto-lasers, un semblant de mystification avec la force, le ct obscur tout a et... c'est tout ! Aucun personnage n'est ambigu, ni gentil ni mchant (le seul qui est dans ce cas c'est Anakin et il est compltement foir),  la fin les gentils gagnent, les mchants perdent comme dans tout Blockbuster qui se respecte et c'est tout.

Alors je dois dire qu'entre Star Wars VII qui assume faire la mme chose que le IV, en mieux niveau effets spciaux et dcors et entre un film qui te fera un scnario soit disant totalement diffrent avec des gentils, des mchants, des pious pious, et un happy end qui ressemblera quand mme furieusement aux autres Star Wars mais sans l'assumer, je prfre nettement le parti pris d'Abrams.

----------


## ManusDei

Avis sans spoiler.

Trop de pirouettes scnaristiques pas toujours crdibles, j'ai un avis mitig sur le film. En fait j'ai l'impression de voir un long pisode pilote de srie. On pose de bonnes bases  partir desquelles on va pouvoir contruire des histoires. Mais tout seul, c'est un peu faible.

En gros, j'ai un avis rserv sur l'pisode 7, pour moi la suite dira si il est bien ou nul.

----------


## shadowmoon

> Srieusement, tu parles d'un univers riche, pour moi Star Wars ce n'est pas ce qui se fait de plus riche en univers de SF (je ne parle que des films, je ne connais pas le reste).


Je ne suis en aucun cas d'accord avec toi sur ce point, l'univers d'une franchise ne se jauge pas seulement d'aprs les films qui en sont issus. Tu dois aussi prendre en compte les sries animes ou non, les romans et bandes dessines en rapport.

En prenant en compte tous ces lments, je pense que Star Wars est parmi les franchises les plus riches en contenu, permettant ainsi  Disney de nous proposer un film par an, en alternant des pisodes d'un arc principal et des "spin off" "one shoot" racontant la jeunesse de Han Solo et comment il est devenu contrebandier, la formation Jedi de Yoda, la gense de la Rpublique, la fondation des ordres Jedi et Sith....

----------


## Zirak

> Je ne suis en aucun cas d'accord avec toi sur ce point, l'univers d'une franchise ne se jauge pas seulement d'aprs les films qui en sont issus. Tu dois aussi prendre en compte les sries animes ou non, les romans et bandes dessines en rapport.
> 
> En prenant en compte tous ces lments, je pense que Star Wars est parmi les franchises les plus riches en contenu, permettant ainsi  Disney de nous proposer un film par an, en alternant des pisodes d'un arc principal et des "spin off" "one shoot" racontant la jeunesse de Han Solo et comment il est devenu contrebandier, la formation Jedi de Yoda, la gense de la Rpublique, la fondation des ordres Jedi et Sith....


Sauf que l'univers "officiel" ne concerne que les films et la srie Clone Wars il me semble, l'univers "tendu" ne fait pas parti officiellement de l'univers, mais est tolr tant qu'il n'entre pas en contradiction avec l'officiel.

Et apparemment c'est encore pire depuis le rachat par Disney :




> L'univers tendu de Star Wars dsigne toute l'histoire de la saga relate sur un support autre que les films. En 2009, George Lucas considre que l'univers de Star Wars se divise en trois ensembles. La premire catgorie regroupe ce sur quoi le ralisateur a un contrle direct : les films et sries tlvises. Cet ensemble forme le canon de la saga. Le deuxime groupe comprend les produits officiels qui ne sont cependant pas du ressort direct de Lucas : jeux vido, bandes dessines, romans S'ils ne sont pas en contradiction avec le premier groupe, ces lments intgrent galement le canon. Une troisime catgorie existe ; elle comprend tout ce qui est produit par les fans. Il arrive quelquefois que des lments de cet ensemble entrent dans le canon. Par exemple, la 501e compagnie de stormtroopers, association de cosplay, a t intgre  l'intrigue du jeu Star Wars : Battlefront II et  l'univers de la saga.
> 
>  la suite du rachat de la socit Lucasfilm par The Walt Disney Company, tous les lments raconts dans les produits drivs sont dclars comme tant en dehors du canon. Ils sont alors regroups sous lappellation  Star Wars Lgendes . *Seuls les six films, le long-mtrage The Clone Wars, la srie associe restent dans le canon. La nouvelle srie d'animation Star Wars Rebels ainsi que tous les produits drivs raliss aprs aot 2014 rentrent eux aussi dans ce nouvel ensemble.*


https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Star_Wars


Enfin bon, voir tout a, et se dire que Dune n'a eu droit qu' un film il y a 30 ans, et 2 mini-sries tl, il y a pourtant de quoi en faire aussi niveau possibilits lies  l'univers de la franchise...

----------


## shadowmoon

> Sauf que l'univers "officiel" ne concerne que les films et la srie Clone Wars il me semble, l'univers "tendu" ne fait pas parti officiellement de l'univers, mais est tolr tant qu'il n'entre pas en contradiction avec l'officiel.


Non, d'aprs Disney, les comics L'mergence de L'Empire, L'Empire, Les Ruines de L'empire, La Gense des Jedi, La Lgende des Jedi, Les Chevaliers de l'Ancienne Rpublique, et L'Ancienne Rpublique font toujours partis de l'univers officiel.

Selon les nouveaux dtenteurs des droits d'exploitation, tous les autres ouvrages font parti de l'univers tendu, et certains seront inclus dans l'univers officiel, quand ils serviront de source pour une srie ou un film.

----------


## Barsy

> Je ne suis en aucun cas d'accord avec toi sur ce point, l'univers d'une franchise ne se jauge pas seulement d'aprs les films qui en sont issus. Tu dois aussi prendre en compte les sries animes ou non, les romans et bandes dessines en rapport.
> 
> En prenant en compte tous ces lments, je pense que Star Wars est parmi les franchises les plus riches en contenu, permettant ainsi  Disney de nous proposer un film par an, en alternant des pisodes d'un arc principal et des "spin off" "one shoot" racontant la jeunesse de Han Solo et comment il est devenu contrebandier, la formation Jedi de Yoda, la gense de la Rpublique, la fondation des ordres Jedi et Sith....


Ce que j'ai voulu dire, c'est que mme aprs 7 films, on n'arrive pas  sentir toute la richesse de cet univers. C'est toujours les mmes plantes, les mme mchants, les mme gentils, les mmes vaisseaux et les mmes rebondissements (ceux que l'on retrouve dans tout bon blockbuster qui se respecte).
Aprs, mon propos vis--vis de ce film :






C'est qu'il n'est pas ncessaire d'avoir toute la diversit du Seigneur des Anneaux pour faire un bon film. Ce qui est propos l est suffisant. Peu importe que le VII ressemble au IV, aprs tout il y a suffisamment de diffrences pour relancer un intrt sur les personnage et sur leur histoire et se poser des questions sur la suite.
J'ai d'ailleurs la crainte que la suite ne soit pas au niveau. Et le fait que Disney veuillent sortir un film par an dans le but d'essorer la licence ne me rassure pas du tout.

----------


## Lyche

C'est ce qui m'embte, comme je disais plus haut, les films grattent la couche de laque et s'arrtent l. Mme la srie Clone Wars est plus complte que les 7 films runis.  ::(: 

L'univers SW c'est plusieurs jeux vidos, valids par Lucas comme faisant parti de l'univers. Des bouquins, dont les histoires officielles du 7, 8, 9 valides par Lucas comme tant la suite des pisodes 4, 5 et 6. Tout ce qui a t lamentablement cart par Disney pour faire des films lisse et sans saveurs.

Pour moi, SW c'est un peu plus que des blockbusters. Ce qu'on nomme, peut-tre un peu facilement, un space opra. C'est, pour moi, une histoire de famille, quelque chose qui se construit et qui reste un peu plus que des images.
@Barsy : tu expliquais dans tes prcdents commentaires, que DV gagnait en humanit ds l'instant ou il explique  Luke qu'il est son pre. Je trouve que toute cette mise en scne est "gniale" parce quinattendue. Des choses, bien que simple quand on connait les histoires, ne sont pas si videntes dans les films au premier regard.
L, JJA nous fait un film d'une simplicit enfantine et qui ne laisse absolument aucun suspense, je suis trs du par cette absence de suspense et par la facilit du scnario.
Qu'on soit d'accord, je n'attendais absolument pas  un chef d'oeuvre cinmatographique hein. Le space opra, c'est comme un opra, mais au cinma. Des histoires tragiques, simples, mais qui sont mise en valeur par la ralisation et les "vnements surprenants".. L, y'a rien, juste un grand vide qui me laisse sur ma faim.
Mme l'pisode 1 tait plus prenant...

tout ceci reste bien entendu mon avis et n'est en aucun cas une vrit absolue !  ::P:

----------


## shadowmoon

> C'est ce qui m'embte, comme je disais plus haut, les films grattent la couche de laque et s'arrtent l. Mme la srie Clone Wars est plus complte que les 7 films runis. 
> 
> ... 
> 
> L, y'a rien, juste un grand vide qui me laisse sur ma faim.
> Mme l'pisode 1 tait plus prenant...





> Ce que j'ai voulu dire, c'est que mme aprs 7 films, on n'arrive pas  sentir toute la richesse de cet univers. C'est toujours les mmes plantes, les mme mchants, les mme gentils, les mmes vaisseaux et les mmes rebondissements (ceux que l'on retrouve dans tout bon blockbuster qui se respecte).
> 
> ...
> 
> J'ai d'ailleurs la crainte que la suite ne soit pas au niveau. Et le fait que Disney veuillent sortir un film par an dans le but d'essorer la licence ne me rassure pas du tout.


L oui, je suis  100% avec vous, j'ai la mme opinion.

Les films, surtout les derniers diffuss, sont loin dtre reprsentatifs de la richesse du contenu de Star Wars.




> Qu'on soit d'accord, je n'attendais absolument pas  un chef d'oeuvre cinmatographique hein. Le space opra, c'est comme un opra, mais au cinma. Des histoires tragiques, simples, mais qui sont mise en valeur par la ralisation et les "vnements surprenants"..


A ce titre, je trouve que Jupiter Ascending, des freres Wachowski est un trs bon exemple de "space opra".

----------


## Nhaps

Je suis d'accord et pas d'accord.

Pour moi je connais pas grand chose  part les films, l'univers de Star Wars peut tre super tendu ou pas du tout. On ne peut pas excuser le fait qu'on se retrouve avec les mmes plantes, franchement heureusement que dans le film ils disent 60 fois Jakku, car sinon on penserai Tatoune.
Ensuite, sans se reposer sur l'univers qui existe, ce que je critique le plus, c'est le cot FAN SERVICE, le manque de cration, d'originalit. Aprs les dtails de loxygne, ou tous les petits dtails qu'uniquement les fan boy peuvent reprer...moi ca me drange pas, c'est comme le son dans l'espace normalement on devrait rien entendre pendant les combats spatials non ? ^^

Et puis l'histoire de gamin qu'on nous raconte avec Star Wars franchement je n'en reviens toujours pas. Le film n'a aucune rflexion, aucun suspense, c'est le vide absolu.

----------


## goomazio

Maintenant je me dis que si j'ai pas sentis le manque de suspens et le ct remake d'pisodes prcdents, c'est parce que j'tais hypnotis par l'histoire d'amour entre Rey et Finn  ::aie::  Ils s'entendent bien ces deux l et sont tous les deux pleins de qualits, je trouve. Disney n'a pas intrt  nous faire le coup de How I Met Your Mother o l'histoire  l'eau de rose est morte  la fin de la premire saison  ::aie::  ::aie::

----------


## Lyche

> Maintenant je me dis que si j'ai pas sentis le manque de suspens et le ct remake d'pisodes prcdents, c'est parce que j'tais hypnotis par l'histoire d'amour entre Rey et Finn  Ils s'entendent bien ces deux l et sont tous les deux pleins de qualits, je trouve. Disney n'a pas intrt  nous faire le coup de How I Met Your Mother o l'histoire  l'eau de rose est morte  la fin de la premire saison


Friendzoned !! Pauvre Finn  ::aie:: 




Je suis tout  fait d'accord avec toi Shadow! Jupiter est plus proche du space opra que SW7!

----------


## Glutinus

Salut,

Je suis all et on m'a conseill de ne pas me rafrachir la mmoire avec les pisodes prcdents. Je ne suis pas grand-fan de Star Wars, j'ai d voir l'pisode 4 plusieurs fois, les 5, 1 et 2 deux fois, et le 3 et 6 une seule fois.

Alors perso j'ai bien aim.

Rey : pour une fois une hrone Disney qui envoie la patate  ::):  mais bon personnage pas assez ronge, sauf bien sr  cause de son abandon sur la plante je sais plus quoi d'ailleurs. Alors y a toujous la remarque qu'elle ressemble plus  une Kathleen Everdis dans Hunger Games plutt qu' Charlize Theron dans Mad Max en terme de look. Srieux sur une plante dure comme l o elle se trouve, c'est plus simple d'avoir les cheveux rass par exemple...

Finn : bon personnage, rigolo et attachant. Par contre c'est vrai que l'aspect Hop en dix minutes de film je dcide de passer chez les gentils, c'est chiant. Je comprends que sur un film de 2h et une trilogie de 6 on n'a pas le temps de perdre, contrairement  Anakin qui a largement pris son temps pour basculer petit  petit du ct obscur. C'est pas trs crdible, mais voir un vrai rebelle est cool. J'espre qu'ils sauront continuer  jouer sur cet aspect pour les pisodes suivants, et qu'il ne devienne pas un simple explorateur  la Poe bis.

Poe : excellent, videmment super pendant avec un bagout  tuer  la Solo. Pour l'instant n'a servi que de kickstarter  l'histoire, j'attends de voir comment ils vont faire voluer un ventuel triangle amoureux avec Rey et Finn.

Kylo Ren : beaucoup attendaient de voir un Vador Bis, justement j'aime toujours cette histoire d'hritage profond, et cette phrase que jamais je n'aurai jamais "je sens la tentation du ct lumineux". Le fait que Snoze dcide finalement de le prendre sous son aile sur la fin, meurtri et cicatris est sympa. L'pisode VIII sera vraiment cool avec les deux apprentissages de Kylo Ren et Rey.

Han Solo : rien  redire, j'ai beaucoup aim.

Grosso modo les seules remarques que j'ai  faire sont les structures de l'histoire, qui sont toujours les mmes : plante de sable, cantina, gros vaisseau plante... le tout saupoudr de petits clins d'oeil perptuel. je comparerai SW7  un nouveau sandwich sauce au poivre de chez Macdo : le fond de l'histoire se retouve pige entre le besoin hrditaire de la rfrence, entre les dtails omniprsents qui agissent comme la sauce au poivre qui viennent masquer le tout et une recette de base hyper-calorique archi-connue et pas inventive qu'on a d mal  digrer.




> Dtails de l'oxygne


De toute faon il y a de l'air partout dans Star Wars... sinon ils pourraient pas envoyer une bombe sonique dans l'pisode II  moins que ce soit une erreur de traduction, et les vaisseaux spatiaux ne pourraient pas faire Piw Piw  ::aie::

----------


## el_slapper

Inspir par certaines analyses de fans amricains :






Une idylle pourrait naitre entre Poe et Finn

----------


## Barsy

Enfin quelqu'un qui partage mon avis !! Je croyais tre le seul sur ce forum. Ce qui m'aurait tonn d'ailleurs puisque dans mon entourage je suis loin de l'tre. Merci Glutinus !!










> @Barsy : tu expliquais dans tes prcdents commentaires, que DV gagnait en humanit ds l'instant ou il explique  Luke qu'il est son pre. Je trouve que toute cette mise en scne est "gniale" parce quinattendue. Des choses, bien que simple quand on connait les histoires, ne sont pas si videntes dans les films au premier regard.
> 
> ...


C'est  dire que la phrase "Je suis ton pre", c'est dans l'pisode V qu'il l'a sort. Si je prends l'pisode IV uniquement, a vole pas haut niveau scnario. Et le VII n'est que le premier de la nouvelle trilogie. Mais attends la suite, je suis sur que tu seras bluff quand tu dcouvrira qui est le pre de Rey  : Chewbacca.  ::ptdr:: 




> Mme l'pisode 1 tait plus prenant...


Tu veux parler de l'pisode avec la princesse inutile, le Jedi hippie, le Jedi frustr et le lapin ? En fait, la vraie diffrence entre les pisodes I, II et III et l'pisode VII, c'est simplement que je n'ai jamais russi  les revoir. J'ai essay hein, je me suis coll devant en me persuadant que j'avais du me tromper de salle au cinma et respire tout va bien se passer, j'ai pleur un bon coup puis j'ai lanc le film. Impossible ! J'ai pas russi  tenir... en fait, il sont juste chiants !! Alors que le VII, j'ai dj envie de le revoir et je sais que je vais prendre plaisir  le faire aussi souvent que j'ai regard les IV, V et VI.

----------


## Celira

J'y suis alle en pensant "bon, ils ont mis l'UE  la poubelle, c'est pour faire une nouvelle histoire" et j'en suis sortie en pensant :





"ils ont mis l'UE  la poubelle, et comme ils n'avaient d'ides, ils ont recycl l'histoire des prcdents films  ::roll:: "

Rey : OK, ya du potentiel, mme si la maitrise instantane de la Force est tire par les cheveux. a prend quand mme plusieurs annes  Luke pour tre capable d'appeler son sabre sans formateur et on ne parle mme pas d'influencer les gens, mais admettons, peut-tre qu'elle a eu un dbut de formation dans son enfance ou quelque chose du genre. En dehors de a, j'aime l'ide d'avoir enfin une hrone qui fasse autre chose que de la diplomatie ou tre sauve. Pasque ct action, les filles dans les films SW, c'est pas tout  fait a. Ya bien Padme sur Geonosis, en particulier dans la scne de l'arne ("elle domine la situation"), mais  part a...

Finn : le dserteur, a a au moins le mrite d'tre quelque chose qu'on a pas encore vu, et il ya un intrt dans le ct "je suis mort de trouille, mais je reste quand mme" (mme si la scne "je me dcide de partir et je reviens pour les beaux yeux de la princessefille" a quelque chose de dj vu  :;): )

Kylo Ren : c'est l que le bt blesse, Kylo Ren n'arrive pas  me convaincre. Tout ce que je vois, c'est la crise d'adolescence d'un jeune influenable (et influenc). Mme Anakin dans l'pisode II est plus crdible. L, on a l'quivalent de l'ado qui n'est pas dou pour ses tudes et qui se met  faire  faucher des trucs dans les magasins juste pour prouver qu'il peut le faire  ::roll::  Du coup je ne peux pas m'empcher de comparer avec Jacen Solo, le fils de Han et Leia dans l'ex-Univers tendu, et franchement l, je regrette qu'ils aient mis l'UE  la poubelle. J'espre sincrement qu'il va tre un chouia plus convaincant dans le prochain film...







> En fait j'ai l'impression de voir un long pisode pilote de srie.


a rsume assez bien : j'ai un peu l'impression que c'est un film qui dit clairement "je suis le 1er d'une trilogie et je sers  mettre en place le dcor et les personnages pour les suivants".




> Inspir*Espr* par certain*e*s analyses de fans amricains :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Une idylle pourrait naitre entre Poe et Finn


 ::mouarf::

----------


## Lyche

> Enfin quelqu'un qui partage mon avis !! Je croyais tre le seul sur ce forum. Ce qui m'aurait tonn d'ailleurs puisque dans mon entourage je suis loin de l'tre. Merci Glutinus !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> C'est  dire que la phrase "Je suis ton pre", c'est dans l'pisode V qu'il l'a sort. Si je prends l'pisode IV uniquement, a vole pas haut niveau scnario. Et le VII n'est que le premier de la nouvelle trilogie. Mais attends la suite, je suis sur que tu seras bluff quand tu dcouvrira qui est le pre de Rey  : Chewbacca. 
> 
> 
> 
> Tu veux parler de l'pisode avec la princesse inutile, le Jedi hippie, le Jedi frustr et le lapin ? En fait, la vraie diffrence entre les pisodes I, II et III et l'pisode VII, c'est simplement que je n'ai jamais russi  les revoir. J'ai essay hein, je me suis coll devant en me persuadant que j'avais du me tromper de salle au cinma et respire tout va bien se passer, j'ai pleur un bon coup puis j'ai lanc le film. Impossible ! J'ai pas russi  tenir... en fait, il sont juste chiants !! Alors que le VII, j'ai dj envie de le revoir et je sais que je vais prendre plaisir  le faire aussi souvent que j'ai regard les IV, V et VI.


Oui oui  ::mouarf::  je parle bien de ce fameux pisode  oublier  ::haha::

----------


## ManusDei

@Barsy : Perso j'aimerai qu'on vite de recycler les "fils de" et "filles de", au bout d'un moment... non quoi...

----------


## Barsy

> @Barsy : Perso j'aimerai qu'on vite de recycler les "fils de" et "filles de", au bout d'un moment... non quoi...







Et justement, c'est l qu'ils ont fait super fort dans l'pisode VII : Kylo Ren est en fait le neveu de Luke ! Et on dcouvrira peut-tre que Rey est la cousine du neveu du frre du pre de son premier copain de chambre, qui sait... (qui connait la rfrence de celle l ? Et n'allez pas me la chercher sur Google bande de tricheurs !!)  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Glutinus

> Kylo Ren : c'est l que le bt blesse, Kylo Ren n'arrive pas  me convaincre. Tout ce que je vois, c'est la crise d'adolescence d'un jeune influenable (et influenc). Mme Anakin dans l'pisode II est plus crdible. L, on a l'quivalent de l'ado qui n'est pas dou pour ses tudes et qui se met  faire  faucher des trucs dans les magasins juste pour prouver qu'il peut le faire  Du coup je ne peux pas m'empcher de comparer avec Jacen Solo, le fils de Han et Leia dans l'ex-Univers tendu, et franchement l, je regrette qu'ils aient mis l'UE  la poubelle. J'espre sincrement qu'il va tre un chouia plus convaincant dans le prochain film...


Le personnage est rat au niveau de sa forme, de ses actions et de ses symboles, mais globalement, tous les personnages sont assez superficiels de toute faon.
Mis  part, je trouve que l'acteur n'est pas excellentissime, mais il a le don de me rappeler le ct shakespearien qu'avait la premire trilogie, notamment grce  Alec Guiness qui est un acteur de thtre  la base. Et c'tait assez voulu dans cette premire trilogie, qui tait un mix entre SF, fantasy, film asiatique et tragdie shakespearienne.




> a rsume assez bien : j'ai un peu l'impression que c'est un film qui dit clairement "je suis le 1er d'une trilogie et je sers  mettre en place le dcor et les personnages pour les suivants".


Got de "pas assez" qu'on avait galement dans l'pisode I. Alors que l'pisode IV avait russi le pari de faire dj un film complet  part entire.

----------


## Lyche

> Et justement, c'est l qu'ils ont fait super fort dans l'pisode VII : Kylo Ren est en fait le neveu de Luke ! Et on dcouvrira peut-tre que Rey est la cousine du neveu du frre du pre de son premier copain de chambre, qui sait... (qui connait la rfrence de celle l ? Et n'allez pas me la chercher sur Google bande de tricheurs !!)


De toute faon l'univers tendue ce sont les "jumeaux de la force" de Lea et Han solo (dit les chevaliers gris car ils maitrisent les deux cts de la force, (comme Revan, que l'on joue dans Kotor 1 et 2) qui r-quilibrent le tout.

Bref, "nouvel univers tendu" made in Disney et puis, a reste le petit fils de DV!! donc on est toujours dans le mme bignou.

Sachant que Lucas tait dans l'optique de faire une saga "familiale"

----------


## Gooby

Au vue des critiques et analyses effectues, je suppose que certains d'entre vous ont d frquenter le fossoyeur de film pour son aprs-sance.

Pour ceux qui ne connaissent pas le personnage ou l'aprs-sance en question, la voici.

----------

